# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Khám phá biển Sầm Sơn

## minhnhat

*Du Lich Sam Son*  - Với bãi biển chạy dài gần 6 km từ cửa Lạch Hới đến chân núi Trường Lệ,  bãi cát vàng thoai thoải, nước trong xanh và nồng độ muối vừa phải rất có lợi cho sức khoẻ con người, Sầm Sơn luôn là điểm đến lý tưởng cho kỳ nghỉ hè của bạn.

Thiên nhiên ưu ái cho vùng đất xứ Thanh một bãi biển kỳ thú, nên thơ. Đến với Sầm Sơn du khách được hoà mình với biển cả mênh mông soi bóng núi Trường Lệ kỳ vĩ; thưởng thức bản nhạc hòa tấu du dương của biển cả, núi non, hàng dừa và  rặng phi lao vi vút trong làn gió biển mang hương vị mặn mòi để thấy lòng mình bỗng nhẹ tênh những bộn  bề lo toan đời thường.
 
*Du Lich Sam Son*  

Từng thời khắc trong ngày, du khách được chiêm ngưỡng những vẻ đẹp khác nhau của biển. Ban mai, biển đẹp như khuôn mặt ửng hồng của nàng thiếu nữ; khi mặt trời đứng bóng, biển dát lên mình một màu vàng óng ánh; buổi chiều biển đẹp trong không khí huyên náo; về đêm biển mờ ảo êm đềm trong âm thanh vỗ bờ của sóng.

Bách bộ hay đi xích lô du lịch, du khách thư thái dạo trên con đường dốc quanh co bên vạt thông già để viếng thăm đền Độc Cước, Cô Tiên cổ kính lung linh sắc màu huyền thoại, thắp nén hương thơm dâng lên các vị thần tối linh tỏ bày lòng thành kính và cầu khấn điều may mắn tốt đẹp. Dừng chân bên Hòn Trống Mái say sưa tìm hiểu về sự tích mối tình chung thủy của đôi chim đá.

Phía nam dãy Trường Lệ còn có một bãi tắm rất đẹp, cảnh quan môi trường  nguyên sơ, đó là bãi tắm Tiên ẩn vào chỗ lùi của chân dãy Trường Lệ như một thung lũng nhỏ nên thơ. Nơi đây hứa hẹn một khu du lịch nghỉ dưỡng hiện đại trong tương lai.

*Du Lich Sam Son*  - Đi về phía  bắc, du khách tham quan khu sinh thái Vạn Chài, điểm khởi sắc của chất lượng du lịch đỉnh cao. Làng Chài sẽ dành cho du khách những món quà bất ngờ, thỏa thích ngắm nghía những ngôi nhà lá đậm đà bản sắc Việt, thưởng thức tiệc nướng ngay trên bờ biển hay cùng ngư dân kéo chài, gỡ lưới và tắm nắng ban mai.

Biển Sầm Sơn nằm trên vùng đất huyền thoại nổi tiếng gắn với nhiều lễ hội dân gian đặc sắc như lễ hội Đền Độc Cước (Cầu Phúc, Bánh chưng-bánh dày), Lễ hội An Dương Vương, Lễ hội chùa Khải Minh…Tham dự lễ hội, bạn sẽ tìm hiểu các giai thoại, thắng tích và đời sống tinh thần của ngư dân vùng biển xứ Thanh. Cùng họ tham gia các sinh hoạt văn hóa cộng đồng, nhân lên niềm vui thú cho chuyến đi của bạn.

Tại các nhà hàng ẩm thực, du khách được thưởng các món đặc sản biển theo cách chế biến độc đáo của người đầu bếp quê Thanh. Thăm chợ Cột Đỏ hay các đường Bà Triệu, Hồ Xuân Hương bạn sẽ mua những món quà biển vừa ý tặng cho người thân và gia đình.

  Đặc biệt mở đầu cho mùa du lịch Sầm Sơn 2011, từ ngày 25/4 đến 2/5 trên đường phố biển hữu tình nên thơ tròn 30 năm tuổi, du khách còn được thưởng lãm nhiều chương trình văn nghệ đặc sắc, giải đấu thể thao truyền thống và đặc biệt chương trình giao lưu văn hóa nằm trong sự kiện “Tuần Văn hóa - Du lịch Sầm Sơn 2011”, hy vọng du khách sẽ có những ngày hè ấn tượng và thú vị trên đất biển Sầm Sơn đầy nắng gió!

----------

